# Haynie Boats



## JayH (Jan 10, 2008)

What do you know about Haynie Boats/


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Do a search.. This topic has been covered MANY MANY TIMES


----------



## Lipless Crankbait (Mar 24, 2007)

I have a a haynie skiff, and love it. For what it is, it has to be the coolest boat i have owned.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

The only Haynie I have experience with is a 20 Flats. Not the smoothest ride out there, but not the roughest either. It will run as shallow as you need to go. In fact, probably shallower. The one I've been on had a 115 and would cruise in the low to mid 30s. As fast as a recreational fisherman needs to go, really. The 20 Flats may be the best compromise out there between a flat-bottomed boat like an RFL and a Tunnel-Vee. If I was in the market for a boat, I would definitely give a 20 Flats a look, along with the Big Foot.

The boat I've been on was actually build by Haynie. I thought the construction and finish was great. Not sure if that has changed since Chris's Marine bought him out, though.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i almost S#(* myself on a haynie skiff when instead of going over a swell, we went through one.... other than that they are nice boats!


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Haynie*

I've Had A Haynie 20' For 9 Years. They Are Awsome Boats. They Aren't The Smoothest Or The Dryest But They Aren't The Worst. They Will Run Shallower Than Most People Want, And Get Up Shallow As Well. Mine Will Run Some Where In The Low 30mph Range With A 115. Haynie Builds A Solid Boat. I Have No Complaints At All About Mine. Mr. Haynie Is Consulting And Over Seeing The Boat Building For The New Owners. If You Are Thinking About The 20' Give Me A Holler And We'll Go For A Ride.

Fb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

Fish bait,

is your the "H2O" style? I really like those, but they are hard to find. Any suggestions on runnign down a used one?


----------



## Shoal Time (Sep 4, 2007)

Heard at the boat show that Mr. Haynie either designed or assisted in the design of the new Shoalwater 19 Cat. - sorry for stealing thread.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

The 20 Flats is the redesigned H2O. I believe there is one for sale in the 2cool classifieds.



Empty_Stringer said:


> Fish bait,
> 
> is your the "H2O" style? I really like those, but they are hard to find. Any suggestions on runnign down a used one?


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Lipless Crankbait said:


> I have a a haynie skiff, and love it. For what it is, it has to be the coolest boat i have owned.


I've also owned a Haynie skiff (18' Seadrifter) and sold it to a buddy who is still running it today. I beat the heck out of that boat and its still truckin'. If the new owners are still building them like Ray, they're tough hulls. I've heard of the H20's referred to as "yard darts" due to them going through a wave instead of over it. The H20 is the older style low sided V. I don't think the new higher side 20's have this problem.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

FormerHR said:


> I've heard of the H20's referred to as "yard darts" due to them going through a wave instead of over it. The H20 is the older style low sided V. I don't think the new higher side 20's have this problem.


It is my understanding that the H2O was redesigned and turned into the 20 Flats to cure this very problem. I never noticed the 20 Flats I have been on do it.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Loved my 17 Seadrifter. Took my shallow water tuition in it. THAT WAS ONE TOUGH BOAT !! lol


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I run a Haynie21T been on the other ones as well, what do you want to know about them. Best boat I have been in IMO


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*H2O For Sale*

I have a friend of mine who has a very nice H2O that he is going to put on the market soon... He has some real nice mods done to it along with a new Yamaha 115... kept inside & extremely clean....

If you are interested, PM me & I will give him your info.....

SG


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Capt. David Harris of Galveston has one for sale.........


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Haynie*

Mine is the 20' flats not the H2O. Mr. Haynie told me that he changed the design to help with the submarine and the swapping ends problem. There are chines in the front of the 20'F that the H2O doesn't have, which makes it hold better in turns.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I fished with prominent guide down in the baffin area teus and wed... he runs a Haynie and loves it... Very smooth dry ride and will get you shallow enough water to fish most spots... His was not a flats skiff nor did it have a tunnel. But is seemed to work fine for him. 


Seemed ok to me. The only thing is it is a little hard to get into from the water. I had to go to the ladder after stiffening up in the cold...LOL


----------



## txhotmod (Aug 9, 2004)

*Haynie in Houston area*

Pearland Marine is now open and handling the Haynie Boats
Ronnies Marine is the new owner of Pearland Marine
and will be stocking the full line of Haynies--Mercury or Yamaha 
powered

Questions contact
Big Al 361 994 0317 361 813 4150
RonniesMarine C C TEX


----------

